# is Nars Rapa Nui worth 56.31 , is there a CHEAP dupe ?



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2010)

i bought that a few hours ago and when she told me the price i went like "QUOI ??!!!" which is French for "WHAT??!!!" , LOL . it looked so gorgeous so i just took it but damn , it is kinda pricey i find .


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

No and No.  There is a thread here with some responses from pple who've tried Rapa Nui.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 21, 2010)

okay what is it ? that would help  .


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 21, 2010)

nevermind !


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Rapa Nui's great IMO. If you have really oily skin it can look really orange but I don't know what your skin type is like. But I digress, I liked it. If you are unsure about the purchase then see if someone will swap with you or if you live by a sephora, ask them to make you a sample. They will, that's how I ended up going back and buying it.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm kinda confused, if you're from Montreal shouldn't the price be the same as it is in Toronto??


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Rapa Nui's great IMO. If you have really oily skin it can look really orange but I don't know what your skin type is like. But I digress, I liked it. If you are unsure about the purchase then see if someone will swap with you or if you live by a sephora, ask them to make you a sample. They will, that's how I ended up going back and buying it._

 
a sample for Rapa Nui ? nice . if i would have known i would have asked for it today , i was at the mall .  my skin is nw45 + nc50 , oily and dry around some parts , my skin is tripping to make things short. i wanna like it but it seems to blend in, when i have nothing on my skin it looks nice but when i'm going to wear foundation i'm not sure how it's going to look . 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_I'm kinda confused, if you're from Montreal shouldn't the price be the same as it is in Toronto??_

 
it's $46 + tax  at Murale . how much you got it for ?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 22, 2010)

$38 + tax, that's ridiculous!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_$38 + tax, that's ridiculous!_

 

say whaat ? where?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 23, 2010)

Well Toronto's Sephora..


----------



## highonmac (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Well Toronto's Sephora.._

 
Which sephora lol? I got mine for 46$ plus tax at the sephora in scarborough? Unless..i am confused but which sephora are you talking about?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 24, 2010)

Huh, maybe i'm the confused one. I thought I saw it for $36 at Scarborough Town but since you both paid $46 I probably just read the sign wrong..


----------

